# A few suggestions



## TheOrkinMan (Oct 23, 2007)

A few suggestions:

1. Icon in program guide that shows which programs are scheduled to be recorded.

2. Don't put yellow icons on shows until the shows are really in danger of being deleted - I get them even though I have 100 or more suggestions. It just looks worrisome to see the yellow icons and it doesn't need to.

3. More complicated suggestion: when watching live with one suggestion recording and tivo wants to record a user-scheduled show, the warning message shows up on screen for a while. If you don't answer, it automatically changes the channel and records. That's fine, but what I would like is for it to switch tuners to the one recording the suggestion and copy over the information about which live station I was watching so that I can just hit the previous channel button to get back to live tv (answering affirmatively to the question about cancelling the recording). It's minor, but I've had this happen a few times while watching live sports games and left to use the little boys room...


----------

